# [solved] Problem beim Python update 2.5 -> 2.6

## rexxos

Hallo Leute habe ein Problem beim  update auf dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1

eselect python show zeigt: python2.5

Danke für die Hilfe

lg,

Rex

* Messages for package dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   python-2.6.4-r1.ebuild, line   61:  Called python_pkg_setup

 *            python.eclass, line  335:  Called PYTHON '--ABI'

 *            python.eclass, line 1320:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                              die "${FUNCNAME}(): Main active version of Python not set"

 *  The die message:

 *   PYTHON(): Main active version of Python not set

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/temp/die.env'.

 *

 * "bsddb" module is out-of-date and no longer maintained inside dev-lang/python. It has

 * been additionally removed in Python 3. You should use external, still maintained "bsddb3"

 * module provided by dev-python/bsddb3 which supports both Python 2 and Python 3.

Hier noch ein emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r10-i686-Intel-R-_Xeon-TM-_CPU_2.80GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 20 May 2010 09:20:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.2-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="PARALLEL-FETCH distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAYLast edited by rexxos on Wed May 26, 2010 7:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Ich hab hier aktuell das gleiche Problem..

Kurz zum Hintergrund:

Ich setze hier grade in einem Verzeichnis ein neues Gentoo für einen alten Pentium2 Rechner auf, das Fertige System soll dan später "verpflanzt" werden.

Ich verwendete ein aktuelles stage3 (autobuilds)  und einen aktuellen portage Snapshot (beides von gestern), wechselte gcc CFLAGS usw, und stellte auch auf ~x86 um (also komplett testing)

Bei einem emerge -e system wurde alles einwandfrei übersetzt bis auf python:3.1 , welches dann zunächst via "emerge --skipfirst" übersprungen wurde.

Nungut, das Grundsystem ist nun komplett neu übersetzt bis auf python:3.1

```
# emerge -avuDN system

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r3 [2.6.5-r2] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 0 kB                                                                                                                     

Total: 1 package (1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r3

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * Python-3.1.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * python-gentoo-patches-3.1.2-r5.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...[ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r3

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc gdbm ipv6 kernel_linux ncurses readline ssl threads userland_GNU wide-unicode x86 xml

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r3 failed:

 *   PYTHON(): Main active version of Python not set

### Snipp ############################################################### 

 * Messages for package dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r3:

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r3 failed:

 *   PYTHON(): Main active version of Python not set

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line  48:  Called pkg_setup

 *   python-3.1.2-r3.ebuild, line  51:  Called python_pkg_setup

 *            python.eclass, line 335:  Called PYTHON '--ABI'

 *            python.eclass, line 1320:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                              die "${FUNCNAME}(): Main active version of Python not set"
```

Bei meiner Suche stieß nun auf diesen Thread.

Das kuriose ist, laut "python-updater" Ausgabe ist die "Main Version" jedoch gesetzt...! 

```
 # python-updater

 * Starting Python Updater...

 * Main active version of Python:  2.6

 * Active version of Python 2:     2.6

 * Active version of Python 3:     (None)

 * No packages need to be reinstalled.
```

```
# eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6 *
```

Ich vermute hier einen Bug (auf bugs.gentoo habe ich noch nichts dazu gefunden)

Was meint ihr dazu?

----------

## Genone

Neu syncen, der betreffende (unpassende) Check wurde gestern deaktiviert.

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, nach einem erneuten --sync klappte es hier nun einwandfrei. 

```
# python-updater

 * Starting Python Updater...

 * Main active version of Python:  2.6

 * Active version of Python 2:     2.6

 * Active version of Python 3:     3.1
```

Danke für die Info!

/edit:

Für mich ist dieses Thema somit gelöst => [Solved]

----------

